# Kobe: in terms of free agents that are available...I'm sure we'll hopefully have a nice pick



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

> Bryant, who turns 35 next month and will be in the final year of his contract next season, didn't sense the end being near.
> 
> "I've been rejuvenated somewhat by the injury and inspired by watching what San Antonio was able to accomplish this year, so I'm ready for at least another three [years]," he said. "I think mentally I'm more locked in, more engaged on the prospects of playing another three or four years."
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-20130711,0,6172831.story

What will Kobe do when his desire to be the highest paid player in the league conflicts with his desire to play on a contending Lakers team along side elite talent?

I think he will probably take a pay cut if he knows for certain an elite FA will sign. If it's not LeBron or 'Melo, I think he goes for max money or close.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

The odds of the Lakers signing Carmelo is greater than that of LeBron. I don't see LeBron signing with the Lakers at all. Carmelo spends his offseason here in LA, where he also has a home. His wife, La La Vasquez also works in the showtime industry, so naturally it would be a good fit. Of course, it all depends on how well the Knicks fair in 13-14.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I see no way Lebron comes to LA, concur


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Even if Kobe takes a pay cut to get Melo there, it will be an extremely small one. Even then I'd think he'd want to make the same per year as Melo, just shorter term.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I always appreciate your updates from your personal relationship with Kobe


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I always appreciate your updates from your personal relationship with Kobe


We could just quote the Kobe article again where he laughs off the idea of taking a pay cut, and then says he's going to try to make as much as he can possibly make on his next contract.


.....but hell, you and other Laker fans conjecture on what that really means and how he'll probably still take a massive paycut is far more relevant.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

book mark it chump - everything's half-off


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Book mark it? Pfffffft.... its called archiving it.


Book mark it. Ha. What a square.


And chump is my word. I was using it, not you guys. Don't steal my shit. Archive that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I smell an avatar bet...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This has been an on going debate, and we still have a year to see the conclusion.

R-Star says 6 month avatar bet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star has thrown down the canadian maple syrup soaked mountie gauntlet. Will Emonk be up to the challenge? I feel like Don King.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> This has been an on going debate, and we still have a year to see the conclusion.
> 
> R-Star says 6 month avatar bet.


you are on 

if Kobe's next contract is half of what he got this year, we the Lakers fans get to figure out a nice new avatar for you


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

?

Bonus points for Basel being in the picture


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you are on
> 
> if Kobe's next contract is half of what he got this year, we the Lakers fans get to figure out a nice new avatar for you


I'll have to look at new max contracts before agreeing on specifics.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> ?
> 
> Bonus points for Basel being in the picture


I wonder what he's thinking about?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I'll have to look at new max contracts before agreeing on specifics.


what a nancy


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Need someone to go pacers forum and write something. It's been inactive for a while.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Need someone to go pacers forum and write something. It's been inactive for a while.


Ill help. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSDN1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bryant believes he can win with anybody he is a crazy competitor he wont take no for an answer ever. Love that warrior spirit inside the mamba real talk


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ugh


----------

